# My Horses on MS Paint



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: They're fantastic! You must have a very steady hand, I find it really difficult using MS paint.
I love the bottom one. :wink:


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

wow I love the first one so much


----------



## Roziie (Jun 27, 2008)

Well i would do anything for horses  

The bottom one is my wallpaper at the moment on my pc!!

I like drawing ts a dream, im going to draw a horse on paper lol.

I got a art set yesterday, brand new for just £5.00

I love it so much

luv y'all!

Roziie
xx


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oooh, the first one is soo nice!!  The 2nd one isn't too bad either- good job!


----------



## Roziie (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

